# Revolutionary guitar techniques for all



## Razor Tim (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello Guitars Canada. This message is for beginners and experts alike, both can benefit.

Advanced guitar techniques you've likely never seen before, developed almost 30 years ago:

A slide guitar song I wrote showing advanced technique:





Learn the advanced technique I used in that song:





Must see the prerequisite radical advanced technique behind it all:




EDIT: Replaced URL: Now cleaned, shortened etc. 

Watch all my videos in this series, I hope you'll get a kick,
I also teach how to use a whammy bar - *PROPERLY:*
Razor Tim

The videos are homemade, sorry if the guitar is a bit too loud over my voice.

I got some push-back elsewhere questioning the word 'revolutionary'.
What do you think? Too bold?

In the interest and love of Rock and Roll and guitar,
I share this knowledge to help others _*keep the music alive*_.

Thank you.
Razor Tim.


----------

